# The boy's 300 Honda



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Here's a couple vids from Sunday of the boy playin around on his 300. He was breaking in a rebuilt axle.....it worked. thankfully LOL Enjoy.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is awsome, I cant wait for my son to be old enough so start riding.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Someone's been watching Dad eh? Great job! I'm jealous though. The kid's got the water-wheelie thing figured out. I still can't do that.

I thought it was cute when he wiped the dirt off his jacket...too late kiddo!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Thanx he's been practicin his water wheelies for a while, but muddin for a while both with me and on his own.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Here's a quick one from today's playtime.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting them young I see


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i cant wait for my lil girl (2) to be able to ride a wheeler by her self .... but wait she can already climb on my 750 turn the key and push the start button and rev the motor up.. we just have to be sure to put it in neutral cuase putting it in gear is the only thing she cant do... yet..


----------

